# Late season dove?



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Anyone seeing any doves? Been scouting for a couple days and only seeing a few here and there. Found one field with quite a few in it tho. Just seems the one field tho. Im ready to go put some down! Any one else goin out?


----------



## mudkings (May 11, 2010)

Been seeing a few flying around. Im hoping to get out some during this late season..

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Once I find em I plan on hittin it. Anyone ever have luck in the late season hunting over a cut bean field rather than corn?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

been seeing a lot of them along the edges of the woods and any open spots in a grown up pasture.been going out in the early mornings and getting a few when the fly to their feeding areas and in the late afternoon when they go back to their roosting sites.setting up decoys with my mojos seems to draw them in pretty easy.hoping to make it out tonight and tomorrow before the rain starts for the weekend.


----------

